# Question : Theology of Jonathan Edwards



## Mayflower (Jul 5, 2008)

Can anyone help me, wth the next questions concerning the theology of Jonathan Edwards :

- Did he clearly teached Limited atonement ? 
Or is J-E teaching on the atonement like John Piper teach = so basic Amyraldism ?

- Was J-E a Supralapsarianist or a Infralapsarianist ?


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mayflower said:


> - Did he clearly teached Limited atonement ?
> Or is J-E teaching on the atonement like John Piper teach = so basic Amyraldism ?



Below are some quotations that will allow you to make up your own mind about Edwards. As I read them it is clear to me Edwards was a double-ender when it came to the atonement (Amyraldianism has subtle differences): Christ's death saves the elect (efficient for all) but makes all saveable (sufficient for all).



> 1) 21. Limited Atonement. *God did not intend to save those, by the death of Christ, that he knew, from all eternity, he should not save by his death*. If he intended to save any, it was those he knew would be saved.
> 
> 2) 424. Atonement Is Sufficient. *Christ did die for all in this sense: that all by his death have an opportunity of being saved*. He had that design in dying that they should have that opportunity by it, for it is a thing that God designed that all men should have such an opportunity, or they would not have it, and they have it by the death of Christ. This however is no designing of the atonement but only for the preservation of their being. Paul uses the term in a similar way in 1 Tim. 4:10, “For to this end we toil and strive, because we have our hope set on the living God, who is the Savior of all men, especially of those who believe.
> 
> ...


----------

